# MTB in the White Mountains



## severine (Oct 1, 2008)

I realize that many of the guys who post on here about MTBing primarily do so in the CT/MA region... But does anybody have any personal experience with MTBing in the Whites?  Any recommendations for a good place to go?  I could certainly google this and find a lot of information, I'm sure.  But personal references always seem to be better if you can get them.

Anybody?


----------



## Talisman (Oct 1, 2008)

The only experience I have with MTB in the Whites is around North Copnway in general and some trails up Cranmore.  There is an active NEMBA trail crew in the area and have some nice trails.  I would stop by the Red Jersey Cycle shop on Rt-16 and ask for advice.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 1, 2008)

Red Jersey might be able to point you in the right direction, but much like many local ski stashes, the best bike trails are local trails ridden and maintained by only a handful of people. It will be hard to find these unless you know someone personally up there.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2008)

It's just going to be a quick hit, only 1 day to ride and I'm not in as great of shape as I was earlier this summer.   But I am interested in what I can find.  We'll have to check out Red Jersey.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BigJay (Oct 1, 2008)

North Conway has earned an "IMBA Epic" title for the Red Tail Trail. If you need any help, the there is the WMNEMBA group who takes care of these trails. Look up "Radair" on MTBR, he's the man in charge! I've just sent the couple from the IMBA Trail Care Crew down this way... They'll soon be in Boston for the "Take a kid Mountain Bike Day" this weekend...

There is also the "Great Glen Trails" at the bottom of Mont Washington... but i've never heard anything good from there except a great 24H event...


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is the link to White Mountains NEMBA: http://www.nemba.org/aboutnemba/WhiteMTNS.html
The contact info for Rob, radair, is at the bottom of the page. 
Red Tail is a pretty tough climb, but the rewards are great views and a long downhill. You look down on the summit of Cranmore.
I have not ridden it, but Sticks & Stones is supposed to be fun.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 6, 2008)

Red Trail tail, the best trail you have ridden, till you have ridden any other trail in the valley. If you don't ride much up there you will love it, otherwise there is better. Either way I am sure you will have a great time!


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions!  Still trying to decide between hiking or biking, but at least now we have an idea of where to go if we do bike.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

severine said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  Still trying to decide between hiking or biking, but at least now we have an idea of where to go if we do bike.



I forgot that we had considered biking on this trip.  We ended up hiking instead.  I guess we'll have to head up there again, this time with the bikes.  

Anyone else bike in that area?


----------



## skibum9995 (May 6, 2009)

It's been a few years since I've ridden there, but I remember a decent trail network around Waterville Valley.


----------



## nivlac_sebboh (May 8, 2009)

Stop by Littleton Bike and Fitness and they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 8, 2009)

http://www.greatglentrails.com/Summer-Page-40.html   Lots of easy terrain with awesome views


----------

